

Storage is basically free.  What can we do with this? - tectonic
http://blog.andrewcantino.com/post/994445491/revolutionary

======
corin_
I get that you were employing hyperbole, but still seems just a little
pointless to say "storage is now basically free" two sentences after listing a
couple of prices for the storage you're talking about. (And it's not like it's
dropped to a price you don't notice, most of us have a minimum of 200GB
storage in our computers, many of us have multiple terabytes for personal use
alone, and while a few hundred dollars may be crazily cheap compared to 20
years ago, it's a long way from "free".)

